# What's a wrap around belly?



## bellyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

So what do you guys consider the difference between chubby and fat? Would I be considered chubby or down right fat? Cause I've been trying to get to the full fledged fat level. You know the guy you see and would refer to him as heavy or fat. If I'm not there yet how close do think I am?


----------



## slimchic77 (Oct 27, 2005)

I hate to say it, but you look about average or borderline chubby to me. You could use a lot more to get the "fat" moniker. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 28, 2005)

Chubby. Sorry. You'll definitely be fat when you have a defined upper roll between the man boobs and the belly.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 28, 2005)

You're not fat yet, but you have a *wonderfully* sexy body as is. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## Shylla (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not sure what to classify it, I'd say borderline fat. Whatever it is, you look great. Don't be too concerned about labels others give you, and worry about doing what *you* want. Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 28, 2005)

What do think of this one?


----------



## Spiff (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmmmmm...well, i don't know what you look like with a shirt *on*, but based on those pics, yes, i'd definitely look twice and smile if you happened to walk by...but of course, a few more pounds couldn't hurt. 

lol, i baked chocolate chocolate chip cookies from scratch last night, and i wish i could get 'em through the screen and in HERE.


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 28, 2005)

How much more pounds would you say before it was painfully obvious? I'm 5'10 and 212 right now. I'm thinking around 240ish


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 28, 2005)

I was 100 kg when I was 15, and was 21 stone at first year at uni, it was then that I started to be look at as quite fat, and I began to feel weighty if you what I mean. So that what I think, I am 5'11' so thats about the same.

P.S 21 stone times 6.3333 is 132 kg times 2.21 is 291 lbs. So when you get to 260+ then you will be more positive comments, but you are gaining like I did in the same areas for my pics could be a future look for you.

regards

BWL


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 29, 2005)

I was wondering if you had any pics of you around 290 pounds or if youi have any pics of anyone at around 240-290 that's my height and build. I just wanted to see what I can expect to look like at certain weights.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not have any digital pics before 2003, I do have some normal pics but no scaner , I could try a pic of a pic, I had a look at my old pics of that time and the loose clothes hind any real curves so not really, but I am filled out more , taking a pic of pic with 3.1 mega camera does not work, can not focus that close.


----------

